# What size Ruff Tough?



## rammajamma (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, I just purchased the intermediate size ruff tough crate. My 50 lb English Springer fits in it fine, he is a little cramped, but probably the way you would want it for safety purposes. That being said, I will be getting a lab in the near future and would like a crate that would be suitable for a grown lab as well. I have seen where some guys are using the intermediate size for labs, which I feel would be rather cramped for them. I was hoping to get some feedback from some knowledgeable people on this forum. Intermediate Dimensions: 20" wide X 23" tall X 31" deep, Large Dimensions:  22"wide x 26"tall x 35" deep


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Somewhat depends on your intended use. Where do you plan on using them, for travel or home? I have 2 65 lb labs that travel in the intermediate and love to get in and on the road so it must be okay with them. Mine fit 3 wide in the bed of our pickup truck so the new pup will be along when she is of age.


----------



## rammajamma (Feb 21, 2013)

My primary use would be for travel in the bed of my truck just like you. However what I get caught up on the dimensions of the intermediate is the depth at 31". My springer has to curl his head, which is fine, but I just felt that a larger lab would struggle. But you are proving me wrong I guess.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

I double checked by measuring and I do have the intermediate.


----------



## cocdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

rammajamma- I haven't bought my RTK yet but plan on buying one in the future. I am going to wait and see how my pup grows first (6 weeks today). However, the overwhelming majority of lab folks I have talked with own the intermediate. A few with 75 - 80 lbs + use the large. Hope this helps.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

For travel, the intermediate is safest IMO. Here is a video of my 82 pound CLM getting into the intermediate kennel. He has a tall and long athletic build, and still has plenty of room to get in, turn around and lay down. That said, he is only in there for the truck ride. While training I stake him out. If you are needing a kennel to keep a dog in during a trial or overnight, I would want one no smaller than the Large RTK.


----------



## Zeppelin86 (May 30, 2012)

I have an intermediate and love it. Just big enough for my BLM who weighs 70# to get in. I also like that it is small enough to fit inside the cab of my ext cab chevy for those really hot/cold days.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a large that fits on the floor in the cab of my F150 Super Crew Cab and I still have 1 seat in the back. My pup should top out at 70-75lbs. He is around 60lbs now and it is a little on the big side.


----------



## Jim Butler (Mar 14, 2010)

My 78# chessie fits in there just fine.......and would rather ride in there than in the cab.


----------



## cocdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

JB-Your chessie fits in the intermediate or large? Just curious for future reference since I have his #'s to go by as well.


----------



## KRD (Nov 8, 2011)

For those that have the intermediate, is your dog able to lay down in the kennel. I have a large vari-kennel which basically has the same dimensions as a large Ruff Tough and was considering trying to go to an x-large size kennel. My dog is 80lbs and is able to go in and turn around just fine, but she doesn't have enough room to lay down so she has to sit upright in the kennel anywhere we go. Would I be better off sticking with what I have or with an X-large?


----------

